# Ouvrir la bibliothèque iTunes sans ouvrir iTune



## BenClo (12 Février 2013)

Bonjour,

Nous venons d'acheter une apple TV (neuve, MD199FD/A).
L'installation s'est bien passée.
J'ai partagé la bibliothèque iTunes (dans les préférences).
J'ai saisi le même identifiant Apple sur l'iMac et sur l'AppleTV.
Je n'arrive pas à accéder à la bibliothèque iTunes sans avoir iTunes ouvert.
C'est assez pénalisant.

Nous sommes sur Mountain Lion.
Nous avons une Time Capsule branchée en Ethernet sur une Livebox.
Nous avons un réseau Wifi géré par la Time Capsule pour l'iMac et l'AppleTV.
Le mode routeur de la Time Capsule est désactivé (mode pont).
Le Wifi de la Livebox est désactivé.
La Time Capsule sert aussi pour Time Machine.
J'ai saisi le même identifiant Apple pour "Accès à mon Mac" dans la configuration du réseau (Airport). Il y a une LED verte à côté de l'identifiant.

Si quelqu'un sait ce qu'il faut faire pour accéder à la bibliothèque depuis l'Apple TV sans ouvrir de session, ni iTunes et avec l'iMac éventuellement en veille ...

Merci par avance


----------



## gege91 (12 Février 2013)

BenClo a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Nous venons d'acheter une apple TV (neuve, MD199FD/A).
> L'installation s'est bien passée.
> ...



Salut 


Si je comprend bien tu veux accéder à ta bibliothèque iTune via appletv ?
Oui tu le peux mais session ouverte


Seule solution qui existe c est par le cloud tu sauvegardes  tout par itune match et la tu pourras y accéder sans le Mac allume 
Mais cela ne concerne que la music 

J espère avoir répondu à tes attentes 
&#55357;&#56860;


----------



## BenClo (13 Février 2013)

Bonsoir,

Merci pour ton retour.

Oui, je cherche à accéder aux bibliothèques iTunes et iPhotos à partir de l'AppleTV mais sans avoir à ouvrir une session ni iTunes.

Le vendeur Apple m'a dit que c'était possible mais je n'y arrive pas.

J'ai vu qu'il existe "Accès à mon Mac" ou "Bonjour" qui permettent d'accéder aux fichiers même si l'ordinateur est en veille.
Es-ce possible d'utiliser ces fonctions avec l'AppleTV ?


----------



## gege91 (13 Février 2013)

BenClo a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Merci pour ton retour.
> 
> ...



Par Apple TV et Mac ferme comme je l ai dit il n y a que iTune match mais juste pour la musique


Pour photos movies  musique possible oui par Apple TV mais iTune Mac ouvert  seule solution 
Le vendeur Apple  est un crétin


----------



## pepeye66 (14 Février 2013)

Faut pas confondre un vendeur d'Apple et un vendeur Apple...La preuve !


----------



## BenClo (15 Février 2013)

Bonsoir,

Merci pour vos explications.
C'est assez décevant de ne pas pouvoir accéder directement à la musique et aux photos sans aller ouvrir une session et iTunes ...

J'irai en reparler au vendeur.

Si quelqu'un a une astuce, je reste preneur.


----------

